# The Master must be a master psychic too



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Just yesterday The Master posted a pic of a 2 1/2" soil pipe w/CI stool flange, after all the posting he said I should pick up some CI flanges, lead, and oakum. I didn't realize he meant right then! This is the first call I went to today.
This is a 2 3/4" ID and 3 1/4" od CI, luckily it was a crawl space. It looks a little like concrete because it is particle board with floor patch on it. A handy hack was there before me and broke the stool flange while pulling the old commode to put in a new kohler w/ a 3" throat. He booked when he couldn't get a push fit flange in the 2 3/4" CI. So she called me.:thumbup:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I've seen those plastic nuts on the flex split right along the top edge. If it does, it will flood the place before anyone knows anything about it unless they just happen to be standing there when it goes. 

That's why I don't use them. 

I'm sure you don't either and that's just the flex that was already on the toilet when you pulled it :whistling2:.

As for the flange, since I've never poured a joint in my life and wouldn't even know where to begin, I'm sure I would be cutting it loose in the crawl, transitioning with a shielded coupling, and running pvc to the new flange. Only problem is, I'm not sure I've ever seen 2.5" soil pipe and the coupling probably wouldn't match up.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Actually that is the line the handy hack left, we use metal nut flex lines also. The HO wanted me to just use it but I told her I would feel better about using my own line, so I did. A 3" banded coupling worked well on the old CI, then I just ran pvc with a new flange. the coupling actually fit pretty good because it is only about a 1/4" smaller than sch 40


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> I've seen those plastic nuts on the flex split right along the top edge. If it does, it will flood the place before anyone knows anything about it unless they just happen to be standing there when it goes.
> 
> That's why I don't use them.
> 
> ...


 
Damn, I guess I should go and replace the thousands of Toilet Supplys with the plastic connection that Ive installed .:no:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

don't get too ahead of yourself, we used them for years and never had a problem. One day my boss was talking to the state inspector and he brought up a problem on some house with plastic nut that had split and the HO was suing the plumber. It was probrably over tightened or falty to begin with. Anyway, since he heard that story we are using metal nut lines now


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I wasn't implying that only a hack uses plastic nut lines. They are approved and we used them as well. Just sayin we don't anymore


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> Damn, I guess I should go and replace the thousands of Toilet Supplys with the plastic connection that Ive installed .:no:


That's right Bub, and no supper for you until your done!!!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I've seen that happen twice in 10 years smells. In both cases the nuts were cranked down way to tight.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Ive seen 2 1/2 pipe in the code book but never in the field. Is it an old style or something?


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

Protech said:


> I've seen that happen twice in 10 years smells. In both cases the nuts were cranked down way to tight.


even the instuctions on the line (which I only read when I get really really really really bored) say hand tight plus a quarter turn. Haven't ever had problems.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

TheSkinnyGuy said:


> even the instuctions on the line (which I only read when I get really really really really bored) say hand tight plus a quarter turn. Haven't ever had problems.


The instructions on the fluidmaster say not to remove the white plastic tag on it too. It has the date of manufacture on it. I think it voids the warranty on it if you take the tag off.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> I've seen those plastic nuts on the flex split right along the top edge. If it does, it will flood the place before anyone knows anything about it unless they just happen to be standing there when it goes.
> 
> That's why I don't use them.
> 
> ...


I've represented a couple of manufacturers in cases regarding the plastic nuts splitting. Almost without fail there are heavy channel-lock gouges in the plastic nut. All of those nuts are hand tight and a quarter turn. Anything more and you risk splitting the nut.

Mark


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Leave the tag on it?

Jeez, a braided riser looks bad enough. 

Imagine leaving the tag on it:laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Leave the tag on it?
> 
> Jeez, a braided riser looks bad enough.
> 
> Imagine leaving the tag on it:laughing:


I know, but it's on the tag.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

AKdaplumba said:


> Ive seen 2 1/2 pipe in the code book but never in the field. Is it an old style or something?


Maybe it's Dur-Iron. It's like cast iron with clay or something lining it.


----------

